# House insurance, any list of providers?



## terrysgirl33 (1 Feb 2007)

I thought there was a list somewhere on this site with a list of house insurance providers, but I can't find it.  Does such a list exist, or can anyone suggest companies?  I've found the following companies already:

The AA: [broken link removed]
123 insurance: http://www.123.ie/household/
Hibernian: [broken link removed]
Quinn direct: 
Allianz: 
Eagle Star: [broken link removed]
Insureme:  (I haven't heard of these before?)
http://www.getcover.com/home_index.asp
[broken link removed]


----------



## ACA (1 Feb 2007)

FBD 
AXA www.axa.ie
Best Quote www.bestquote.ie


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

Insure.ie: 

There are a bunch of home insurance discussion/recommendation threads but no consolidated list of all home insurers or attempt to create same as far as I know.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (2 Feb 2007)

Thanks Clubman and ACA, I need to sort out house insurance and this is the kind of info I need!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2007)

Don't forget to read the terms & conditions of each policy document when shopping around and don't shop around on price alone.


----------



## gipimann (2 Feb 2007)

Check with your trade union too (if you're a member) as they may have a deal with a broker for home insurance.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (5 Feb 2007)

Thanks again for the advice!

It is handy to get an on-line quote to get a guideline as regards price, but as we have two tennants under the rent-a-room scheme I wanted to talk to the insurance companies directly, and I found that there were some that covered this, and others that wouldn't touch this situation.  Gipiman, I only saw your suggestion after arranging cover!  We went with AA in the end, they seemed to cover everything we were interested in!


----------

